# Gland Lures



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

With all this talk about lures, I decided to throw my own ?????? out there.
Does anybody know of a good **** gland lure? now the tough on :wink: . Does anybody have any idea how to make a **** gland lure and what parts of the animal to use?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Blackie makes a good **** gland lure. I have never made gland lure from a **** before. There are glands located under the fore legs I believe and also along the spine just above the hips. You could also try using the gall of a **** and also the sex organs and age them in some **** urine. :huh:


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks ND


----------

